# mamón



## sarinchis

alguien me puede explicar bien que significa mamón?? y que es algo igual en ingles??

lo oigo mucho y entiendo mas o menos lo que intente decir, pero ninguno de mis amigos saben como explicarmelo bien.


----------



## funnydeal

In México, "mamón" is a bad word, not polite.

It is used to express that someone thinks that he/she is the only one who can do the things well, that he/she deserves all, and of course his/her attitude on that way is annoying to others.


The way to express the same in colloquial words but not using bad words is "sangrón" / "sangrona".

I have no idea of the translation into English, I guess it could be "asshole"

I hope it helps.


----------



## gddrew

funnydeal said:
			
		

> In México, "mamón" is a bad word, not polite.
> 
> It is used to express that someone thinks that he/she is the only one who can do the things well, that he/she deserves all, and of course his/her attitude on that way is annoying to others.
> 
> 
> The way to express the same in colloquial words but not using bad words is "sangrón" / "sangrona".
> 
> I have no idea of the translation into English, I guess it could be "asshole"
> 
> I hope it helps.



Asshole--whose Spanish equivalent I've always heard was "pendejo"--would certainly fit as one's opinion of the know-it-all. Prima donna, which is a conceited person, is a word that would perhaps fit.


----------



## esance

Hello,

En España "mamón" es un insulto de los fuertecillos....


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Which is funny, because in the origin it meant the same as "sucker", literally speaking, and it was not that rude at all... but now...


----------



## funnydeal

gddrew said:
			
		

> Asshole--whose Spanish equivalent I've always heard was "pendejo"--would certainly fit as one's opinion of the know-it-all. Prima donna, which is a conceited person, is a word that would perhaps fit.




You are right, the literal translation is "sucker" as LadyB said.


----------



## fran

En España también depende del contexto o la forma de decir la palabra

"Que mamón eres" entre amigos... no se considera insulto, quizás recalca una virtud o algo que hemos hecho bien.

"Mamón!!!" a cualquier pesona... es un insulto y de los fuertes, el equivalente en inglés lo desconozco. La traducción literal es "sucker" como nos dicen anteriormente, puede que se acerque algo a su significado, pero no se suele utilizar con ese sentido.


----------



## miaus

En Chile _Mamon _ es alguien que depende mucho de su mamá, incapaz de  tomar decisiones propias. Es una forma despectiva de referirse a aquellos adultos que no pueden soltar las polleras de su madre.


----------



## Magg

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Which is funny, because in the origin it meant the same as "sucker", literally speaking, and it was not that rude at all... but now...



And what about 'jerk' for the translation of 'mamón'? Do you think it fists?


----------



## cuchuflete

Magg-

Jerk corresponde más o menos a 'idiota', 'bobo', 'tonto'.

saludos,
Cuchu

PD- Según la manera de decir esta palabra, también equivale a gillipollas, imbécil, y se puede sustituir por jackass.  No es tan fuerte como asshole.


----------



## funnydeal

miaus said:
			
		

> En Chile _Mamon _ es alguien que depende mucho de su mamá, incapaz de  tomar decisiones propias. Es una forma despectiva de referirse a aquellos adultos que no pueden soltar las polleras de su madre.



Para ese contexto en México decimos que él/ella tiene mamitis.


----------



## Gabriel

Y no olvidemos la fruta tropical con una muy dulce pulpa amarillo-naranja y un interior hueco lleno de semillas al mejor estilo zapallo, y el árbol en el cual dicha fruta crece. Me refiero claro al "mamón".


----------



## el_novato

Que ma  mucho el Sol.

Buen comentario Gabriel, pero no pude evitar la risa al imaginar a una persona diciéndole a otra (por querer decirle mamón):

Eres una fruta tropical con una muy dulce pulpa amarillo-naranja y un interior lleno de semillas al mejor estilo zapalla, y el árbol en el cual dicha fruta crece.

Bueno, que en los niños se puede dar el caso.

Saludos.



			
				Gabriel said:
			
		

> Y no olvidemos la fruta tropical con una muy dulce pulpa amarillo-naranja y un interior hueco lleno de semillas al mejor estilo zapallo, y el árbol en el cual dicha fruta crece. Me refiero claro al "mamón".


----------



## f100a

Mamon, in street language means "brown noser."
Mamon, en idiom callejero quiere decir "brown noser."


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Magg-
> 
> Jerk corresponde más o menos a 'idiota', 'bobo', 'tonto'.
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchu
> 
> PD- Según la manera de decir esta palabra, también equivale a *gillipollas, imbécil*, y se puede sustituir por jackass.  No es tan fuerte como *asshole*.




Señor Cuchuflete,

Tenga Ud. a bien cuidar su lengua.    

Atentamente,

LLL


----------



## Tormenta

Gabriel said:
			
		

> Y no olvidemos la fruta tropical con una muy dulce pulpa amarillo-naranja y un interior hueco lleno de semillas al mejor estilo zapallo, y el árbol en el cual dicha fruta crece. Me refiero claro al "mamón".




Sí, eso mismo, en Costa Rica el mamón es una fruta (y es legal)  

Tormenta


----------



## omeyas

fran said:
			
		

> En España también depende del contexto o la forma de decir la palabra
> 
> "Mamón!!!" a cualquier pesona... es un insulto y de los fuertes,



¿es más fuerte que capullo?


----------



## Gustavo Sepùlveda

Mamòn tiene varios significados por ejemplo es correcto lo que dicen sobre la exacta traducciòn en ingles"sucker" 
But in Colombia "MAMON" it mean as a person who is annoy or bother


----------



## elmen

Tambien puedes definirlo como, " show off or boaster " una persona que cree que lo que es o lo que hace es lo mejor del mundo. ( por lo menos en México)


----------



## Mei

sarinchis said:
			
		

> alguien me puede explicar bien que significa mamón?? y que es algo igual en ingles??
> 
> lo oigo mucho y entiendo mas o menos lo que intente decir, pero ninguno de mis amigos saben como explicarmelo bien.


 
Yo siempre lo he traducido como "mouron".

En las peliculas traducen "asshole" como "gilipollas".

Mamon y capullo para mi es lo mismo... y hay cosas que suenan peor.

Aunque también depende de quien lo diga y con el tono que lo diga.

Pero, es mi opinión, no lo se al 100%!!!!

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Javier-Vega

elmen said:
			
		

> Tambien puedes definirlo como, " show off or boaster " una persona que cree que lo que es o lo que hace es lo mejor del mundo. ( por lo menos en México)


 
I agree. But sometimes it has the more general meaning of "annoying". 
For example, "un chiste mamon" is an annoying, not very funny joke.


----------



## Valmar

Mamó is also a baby pig, still breast feeding (mamar). As the pig is so small and has only been fed milk, its meat is supposed to be really tender and soft.


----------



## chucho

capullo?

en México no creo que sea válida...

Eres un capullo...!

No seas capullo...!

O se tiene que decir de otra forma?


----------



## alfajor

Chile = persona adulta que continúa a vivir en casa paterna/materna (mama's boy); Colombia = fastidioso, irritante; Argentina, Bolivia = papaya; Costa Rica = Chinese lime (melicocca bijuga); Venezuela = borracho, gran bebedor; Honduras = bastón; México = ridículo, cursi, exagerado, antipático; especie de biscocho muy blando y esponjoso que se hace en México de almidón y huevo; niño de pecho, lactante (que todavía está mamando, o que mama mucho, o más tiempo del regular); vulgarmente, quien practica la felatio; chupamedia, lagotero, hipocrita, zalamera, regalón; despreciable, indeseable.


----------



## bencho

Ya que no soy hablante nativo, no creo que puedo entender todos los aspectos sutiles de lo que es "mamon."  De todos modos, lo he oido usado con frecuencia entre amigos (yucatan, mexico) si alguien se ponga molestado a otro ... de broma o en serio. Como:

_No seas mamon!

_No es lo mas fuerte, pero no es para usar con abuelita.  No se si se usa asi en otros paises, pero no hay que olvidar mamon (mamar) como verbo...

_cuando no crees algo..._
A: Oye, me dijo ella que querria bailar contigo. Pero ya habias salido...
B: No mames, wey! Estas en serio?

_cuando te emborrachas mucho..._
En la pizarra: La rata no vino a laboratorio hoy. Se mamo [anoche].

hay otro hilo muy interesante que ya discute mamar en sus varios sentidos


----------



## donector

No, en chile tamben se usa "mamitis" pero eso es otro concepto mas amigable, medio tierno (se refiere a extranar a la madre o la etapa en que los ninos estan muy apegados a los padres); es mucho mas suave que mamon que es una critica bien fuerte: "un palo" aunque no se si es "feo" como para llamarlo insulto

Tambien para mamon en chile se usa "pollerudo".

Como dicen antes, es una persona cobarde que nunca se ha desprendido de su "madre" (padres, familia, jefe, de cualquier relacion que lo haya mantenido y formado) y que no se atreve a enfrentar la vida , y que en vez sigue escabullendose en las "faldas de la madre" y sigue mirando y escudandose del mundo mientras sigue figuradamente "mamando" ...claro es una forma de decir COBARDE, gallina, poco hombre, poco mujer, etc

NO ES, como dicen arriba,  necesariamente un adulto que sigue viviendo con sus papas,  aunque generalmente este sea un caso de mamones, cuando es solo una forma de seguirse cobijando bajo ellos,

... Pregunto, *¿cual sería la palabra en inglés para este significado?*

    Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *miaus* 
                 En Chile _Mamon _ es alguien que depende mucho de su mamá, incapaz de tomar decisiones propias. Es una forma despectiva de referirse a aquellos adultos que no pueden soltar las polleras de su madre.




funnydeal said:


> Para ese contexto en México decimos que él/ella tiene mamitis.


----------



## Tinman39OZ

ie: Mamon

- In a country like Venezuela it is only known as a fruit. Grows on a a medium tree or large bush. The fruit hangs similar to grapes in large clusters. Sold on the edge of the highways by people that also sell other things like oranges and biscotti. I remember my father stopping on the way to another city and buying a big cluster of "mamones". The fruit is the size of a marble (canica, metra) and it is opaque green in color. Pull one off the cluster and put between your teeth to crack the semi-hard outer green shell to discover a pink slime covered seed which you can suck on until the thin layer of sweet pink meat is gone. Dispose of the shell and the seed. (all the kids were sticky the rest of the trip, and the upholstery too!)

The sucking is probably a good reason for the name "mamon" which means something like -big sucker-. 

Never heard it used as an insult there or here. Who knew!

Tinman39oz


----------



## botecelli

From personal experience, a mammon among Mexicans is a jerk or bastard or punk who would not ashamed of being bieng rude with people; "your such a punk," "eres tan mamon". Its also used as to describe low quality "un carro mammon", "a fake ass car".

"Sucker" would probably be "primo" o "bobo".


----------



## larosenoire

en chile ser mamon, tambien es para los hombres muy apegados a las faldas de su madre. tambien un mamon es like a suck .........


----------



## Criscar77

Hola,

En Costa Rica, habría que agregar otro significado de mamón. Durante los partidos de fútbol aficionado se dice del jugador que solamente desea destacar él mismo. Asimismo se le llama a la persona que desea destacar y pasarle por encima a todos los otros. Claro, se usa sólo en contextos informales.


----------



## lamoufette

Mei said:


> Yo siempre lo he traducido como "mouron".
> 
> Creo que la palabra se escribe moron en inglés ?
> 
> Depende del país, pero me gusta ‘He’s kind of a jerk’, porque jerk es más que idiota, es una persona presumida y egoísta.
> En California, sucker es uns persona inocente, es fácil engañarla.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Mi abuelita a veces hablaba de un mamón de huevo delicioso que nunca supe qué cosa era, solo que era comida. Ay, mi abuelita... se llevó muchos secretos.
No sabía que en España también decían "mamón" pese a que toda la vida escuché a los españoles de la banda Hombres G cantar su ya clásico "♫ _sufre mamón, devuélveme a mi chica_ ♪".
El mamón mexicano ha de ser aquel que nunca hace caso del reclamo "_no mames weeey_", creo yo. O sea, que la hizo... el mamoncillo mamador hizo su chistosada.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Javier-Vega said:


> sometimes it has the more general meaning of "annoying".
> For example, "un chiste mamon" is an annoying, not very funny joke.



Yes, I agree.

"Mamón", in Spain, is one of those informal / vulgar words that can be used either in a negative, or in a positive way. Although its most common is the negative one, as an insult.

When used as an insult, it has a range of meanings, as has been described on this thread, that go from mild reproach, to a strong insult. Its particular meaning depends on the tone of the speaker, as well as the context of its use. Some examples;

A- Déjame leer el periódico.
B- No seas *mamón*, que aún no acabé con él.

A- ¿Conoces al tipo que está en el bar...?
B- Sí... Es un *mamón*. No hables con él.

*'¡Pedazo de mamón!* ¡Me has dado en el coche, y no te paras a mirar...!
(In a car accident)


Sometimes, it can be used as an adjective, with a positive connotation - albeit, still within the general sense of its censorious meaning - when speaking among friends or family, to celebrate a joke, point out someone's antics, or mention an action, etc.

A- ¡*Qué mamón*, te acabaste la cerveza, y no me dejaste nada...!


This is among a set of similar or equivalent colloquialisms, often used as 'insults', that are part of the same semantic field, with their meanings somewhat loose or vague as I explained, and dependent on familiarity, tone, intention, context, etc.

They must be thought of more as a term with a "connotation" - ie, a "range" of meanings - rather than one with a concrete, defined one. As such, several can mean the same, or different things, according to the situation.

Here is a set of similar Spanish and English terms:


(*)  Spanish  (Spain)
- Mamón - Mamoncete / Mamonazo  (1)
- Cabrón - Cabroncete / Cabronazo  (1)
- Imbécil
- Gilipuertas
- Gilipollas
(Méx -> Pendejo)

(1)  -ETE / -AZO
The endings  '-ete', '-azo' are used in opposite, and complementary ways.

The '-ete' is used to add a positive, friendly or tender connotation to the term.

The '-azo' ending is used to emphasize the meaning, usually making it more offensive - although it can also be used among friends as the simple word 'mamón' is, to denote a joking, familiar, positive treatment; "¡Qué mamonazo / cabronazo! ¡Me has traído a este bar, y no me dijiste nada...! (cuando le invita a su sitio preferido, como una sorpresa).


(*)  English
- Sucker
- Idiot
- Wanker  (UK)
(Dick / Prick)
- Asshole  (US)
(Jerk / Dickhead)


----------

